
France says it will block Facebook's Libra cryptocurrency in Europe - newsreview1
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/12/france-will-block-facebook-libra-cryptocurrency-europe/
======
wpdev_63
Not directly related to facebook's libra but why don't we see more businesses
use bitcoin, monero, etc. as a backup currency? I mean they could allow
transactions to happen with cryptocurrency and have linked to a stable
currency in the backend to be exchanged.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to have a 'backup' decentralized currency in an
event of mass inflation. For example, the US is projected to go into a $30
trillion dollar deficit by 2030 and there's no telling what ramifications that
will have.

~~~
jaclaz
>For example, the US is projected to go into a $30 trillion dollar deficit by
2030 and there's no telling what ramifications that will have.

Is there a telling on how many dollars will a Bitcoin exchange for in 2030?

~~~
wpdev_63
Probably a lot more than it is now as it's deflationary in nature.

edit: It would be interesting to see if cryptocoin would stabilize in value if
it was exchanged as common as the dollar.

~~~
jaclaz
So the idea is to counter unknown ramifications with equally unknown (but
probably a lot more than it is now) backup value, I see.

